# Conectar Mesa de Mezclas MX1804X al Ordenador



## rickdj (Mar 17, 2013)

Conectar Mesa de Mezclas Behringer Eurorack MX1804X al Ordenador 


Hola Chicos !!! Recurro a vosotros ya que carezco de información de como conectar una mesa de Mezclas Behringer Eurorack MX1804X a mi Ordenador de mesa. Os comento, tengo ya los cables RCA con conector jack 3,5 mm macho estéreo. Mi duda es la siguiente: Me gustaría hacer la conexión de la Mesa de Mezclas al Ordenador, para grabar lo que se reproduzca a través de ella, bien sea el audio que sale del ordenador o la grabación por alguna de las lineas de micrófonos de la mesa (tengo instalado el Adobe Audition 3.0) 


Hasta ahora he atinado de conectar unos de estos cables RCA/ Jack 3.5 a la salida verde del ordenador hasta una de las LINE IN de la MESA. *Os repito, mi gran duda es como y donde  conectar para poder GRABAR en el ordenador utilizando la mesa de mezclas. *

El ordenador tiene 3 entradas/salidas ... rosado, azul y verde

Os dejo fotos de las entradas/salidas de mi mesa de Mezclas Behringer Eurorack MX1804X para que tengáis mas claro del tipo de mesa.

Cuento también con una Behringer UCA222 (USB Audio Interface) la cual también me gustaría utilizarla en la instalación. En todo caso, me gustaria información para ambos casos, con el ordenador directamente y también utilizando la Behringer UCA222 (USB Audio Interface) 



Desde ya gracias por vuestra ayuda.

PD: En la parte de atrás de la mesa (MAIN OUTPUTS), tengo un cable RCA conectado a una etapa de potencia donde escucho a través de los altavoces el audio.




PD2: El sistema operativo que tengo en mi ordenador es el W7



Chicos os dejo la otra fotografia con las entradas/salidas en la parte de atrás de mi mesa Behringer Eurorack MX1804X



PD:3 Alguien me puede informar sobre el tema de tener cuidado con la "realimentación" cuando se hace este tipo de instalaciones? es que lo he leido en un par de mensajes y no tengo ni idea, tampoco quiero tener problemas con la tarjeta de sonido del ordenador.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 17, 2013)

Fácil

Tape OUT

Ctrl Room Out

Main Out

Cual elegís ?


----------



## rickdj (Mar 18, 2013)

Bueno Capitan no entiendo mucho tu respuesta, podrías explicarme mejor ???  Otra pregunta que me ha surgido, tengo también dos altavoces pequeños amplificados de estos de ESTUDIO, me gustaría conectarlos a la Mesa de Mezclas para monitorear el sonido que va saliendo en la emisión, en cual salida/entrada tengo que conectar los RCA de los altavoces en la mesa?

Otra cosa, me llama la atención estas entradas/salidas en la parte superior de la mesa, podéis decirme su utilidad ???

*EFX PROCESSOR DIRECT IN*

*AUX RETURN*

*EFX RETURN*


----------



## felixreal (Mar 18, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

La respuesta a todas tus preguntas está en el manual de instrucciones, el cual, si no lo tienes, lo puedes descargar gratis de la página de Behringer.

Saludos.



Hooolaquetal!!

Pero de todas formas, los monitores de estudio van en las salidas Control Room, la salida a grabación en las tomas Tape Out, mediante la USB, por ejemplo, y la salida del PC en cualquier entrada estéreo, tomándola de la tarjeta integrada. 

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Mar 18, 2013)

Definitivamente los parlantes de monitor van en Control Room

EFX PROCESSOR DIRECT IN

AUX RETURN

EFX RETURN

esto es para loopear un procesador de efectos externo.

saludos


----------



## rickdj (Mar 18, 2013)

Gracias por las info. Entonces puedo tomar vuestras indicaciones, de la siguiente manera:

Para grabar audio o transmitir online desde la Mesa al Ordenador, tengo que colocar un extremo del cable RCA en la toma *TAPE OUT de la mesa de mezclas* y en el caso de utilizar la USB Audio Interface debo de colocar el otro extremo RCA en la *INPUT de la Behringer UCA222 (USB)* ? 

En el otro caso usando la *Tarjeta Integrada del Ordenador*, tendria que colocar un extremo del cable RCA en la toma *TAPE OUT de la mesa de mezclas* a la *entrada de COLOR AZUL del Ordenador* a través del Jack 3.5?

Chicos, una nueva duda que me ha surgido: Os recuerdo que os dije que estoy utilizando un amplificador de sonido conectado en el reverso de la mesa de mezclas justo en la salida *MAIN OUTPUTS* ... Mi pregunta ¿ En el caso de utilizar la otra salida que me decís el *TAPE OUT* para ser conectada al ordenador bien en ambos casos antes planteado (INPUT de la Behringer UCA222 (USB) o la entrada de COLOR AZUL del Ordenador), no habría problemas de re-alimentación o son salidas independientes o no tienen nada que ver la una con la otra?


----------



## felixreal (Mar 24, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Todas las respuestas, e incluso ejemplos de conexión de todas las maneras, están en el manual.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Pablo M P (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola pruébalo yo con mi behringer xenyx 1002 tuve problemas de realimentación, en el main output tenía conectado un amplificador de megafonía Paso y en el tape output tenía conectado una etapa de potencia Acoustic Control PA-200, en el amplificador paso se escuchaba de maravilla y en la etapa había unos zumbidos del copón, la etapa la cambié al ctrl room y solucionado, pero de todos los modos es solo probar.

Un Saludo.


----------

